# Make Gaming Great Again - XFX verlost RX480 im US-Style



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2017)

Derzeit verlost XFX eine RX480 mit Polaris 10 Chip in einer Sonderaktion unter dem Motto "Make Gaming Great Again". Nach dem Slogan von Trump "Amerika first" dürfen allerdings nur US-Amerikaner teilnehmen, die auch in den USA leben. 

Dafür kann man dann alle Spiele in 4K spielen, zumindest wenn man den "Alternativen Fakten"  glaubt. Dazu gibt es eine aktuelle Videoengine und es wird genug Strom verbraucht, damit sich der Wiedereinstieg in die Kohlekraftwerke wieder lohnt. 

Beleuchtet wird die Karte in Rot und Blau.

Quelle: 
Make Gaming Great Again: Patriotische Trump-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen | heise online


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2017)

Wer braucht so einen nationalistischen Dreck?

Das kann die Watschelente schön selber behalten.


----------



## c00LsPoT (26. Januar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer braucht so einen nationalistischen Dreck?
> 
> Das kann die Watschelente schön selber behalten.



Na ja, die Karte ist blau und rot beleuchtet und man spielt auf die US-Wahl an. Das ist 'nen Gag. Wieso muss man da so abgehen? Kirche im Dorf lassen und so...


----------



## Stueppi (26. Januar 2017)

Super, ein Gewinnspiel bei dem wir nicht mitmachen dürfen weil wir keine Amis sind, danke für die Info, brauchte ich aber nicht...


----------



## cesimbra (26. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dafür kann man dann alle Spiele in 4K spielen
> [...]



Trump Edition? Nein, die Specs zeigen da glasklar auf KKK – wofür sollte denn das vierte K auch überhaupt stehen? 

(Gruß an TD)


----------



## Schinken (26. Januar 2017)

c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Na ja, die Karte ist blau und rot beleuchtet und man spielt auf die US-Wahl an. Das ist 'nen Gag. Wieso muss man da so abgehen? Kirche im Dorf lassen und so...



Trotzdem ein nationalistischer Gag. Das Wort gibt es nunmal um Dinge zu beschreiben, und hier passt es. 
Hättest du bei einer Schwarz-Rot-Goldenen Karte auch wiedersprochen? An amerikanische Flaggen sind wir vielleicht gewöhnt, übersteigerter Nationalstolz ist und bleibt aber Nationalismus, und muss auch so genannt werden. Es ist auch nicht wertend, sondern schlicht definiert. Wie schlimm man ihn im konkreten Fall findet ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden (Ich finds auch nicht wild, da gibt es sehr viel schlimmeres). 

Nationalisten bspw. finden nichts schlimmes an dem Wort und würden die Karte auch so bezeichnen.


Zur ,,News'': Nachrichtenwert gleich Null aber ein paar unbelegte Vorurteile einbauen. Das ist keine Nachricht, sondern ein Facebook-Status.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Januar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer braucht so einen nationalistischen Dreck? Das kann die Watschelente schön selber behalten.





Stueppi schrieb:


> Super, ein Gewinnspiel bei dem wir nicht mitmachen dürfen weil wir keine Amis sind, danke für die Info, brauchte ich aber nicht...





Schinken schrieb:


> Zur ,,News'': Nachrichtenwert gleich Null aber ein paar unbelegte  Vorurteile einbauen. Das ist keine Nachricht, sondern ein  Facebook-Status.



Leute, das ist ein Gag von XFX (was nicht heißt, das es nicht trotzdem 'ne Menge Amerikaner Trump-Wähler gibt, die das Teil trotzdem kaufen werden).
Heise hat mit dem Artikel konsequent noch einen oben drauf gesetzt, die User-News den Stil einfach fort geführt. Da geht's nicht um harte Fakten, sondern nur um Satire. Spaß haben (ich für meinen Teil find's lustig) oder ignorieren...


----------



## Schinken (26. Januar 2017)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Gag von XFX (was nicht heißt, das es nicht trotzdem 'ne Menge Amerikaner Trump-Wähler gibt, die das Teil trotzdem kaufen werden).
> Heise hat mit dem Artikel konsequent noch einen oben drauf gesetzt, die User-News den Stil einfach fort geführt. Da geht's nicht um harte Fakten, sondern nur um Satire. Spaß haben (ich für meinen Teil find's lustig) oder ignorieren...



Ich erkenne da keine Pointe. Hardware in Landesfarben gibt es schon und wird verkauft. Meinst du die Anspielung des Werbeslogans auf den Wahlkampfslogan? Das ist weniger Satire, sondern eher schlichte PR. Wenn ich aber erstmal die Quelle lesen müsste um die Satire zu erkennen, tja dann ist die News halt schlechte Satire.


Was soll der durchgestrichene Amerikaner eigentlich? Meinst du nicht das so ein Produkt ernsthaft ankommt? In einem Land, in dem es zum guten Ton gehört sich die Flagge in den Garten zu stellen?


----------



## Bartmensch (26. Januar 2017)

Wie wäres es mal mit einer Schwarz-Rot-Gold-Edition?
Nachher heißt dann, wie wären nationalistisch ^^


----------



## BlueKingMuch (26. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte gerne eine Rot-Weiß-Rot "Sie werden sich noch wundern" Edition


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. Januar 2017)

BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Rot-Weiß-Rot


Schreib sowas bitte nie wieder. Ich habe zwei mal Schwarz-Weiß-Rot gelesen. Erst beim dritten Lesen habe ich es verstanden......


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2017)

Nur mal so:


> 26.01.2017 15:10
> 
> Permalink
> Melden
> ...


Quelle: Immer wenn ich denke dass das Niveau nicht m… | Forum - heise online.

Mehr muß man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (26. Januar 2017)

Bartmensch schrieb:


> Wie wäres es mal mit einer Schwarz-Rot-Gold-Edition?
> Nachher heißt dann, wie wären nationalistisch ^^



Mhhm, da gibt es was, zumindest als Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower GER Edition - schwarz/rot/gold


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Januar 2017)

Schinken schrieb:


> Ich erkenne da keine Pointe. Hardware in Landesfarben gibt es schon und wird verkauft. Meinst du die Anspielung des Werbeslogans auf den Wahlkampfslogan? Das ist weniger Satire, sondern eher schlichte PR. Wenn ich aber erstmal die Quelle lesen müsste um die Satire zu erkennen, tja dann ist die News halt schlechte Satire.
> 
> 
> Was soll der durchgestrichene Amerikaner eigentlich? Meinst du nicht das so ein Produkt ernsthaft ankommt? In einem Land, in dem es zum guten Ton gehört sich die Flagge in den Garten zu stellen?



Trump polarisiert. Und die Karte, die so beworben auch "Trump-Edition" heißen könnte, wird sicher nicht nur Fans in Amerika haben - obwohl die Amerikaner sonst für ihren gesunden Patriotismus bekannt sind. Ich glaube (hoffe?), dass die Karte vom Hersteller nicht bierernst gemeint ist... normalerweis halten sich internationale Hardwarehersteller aus gutem Grund aus der Politik fern.


----------



## Thoddeleru (26. Januar 2017)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Trump polarisiert.



Und die Karte hat Polaris


----------



## Eckism (26. Januar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Schreib sowas bitte nie wieder. Ich habe zwei mal Schwarz-Weiß-Rot gelesen. Erst beim dritten Lesen habe ich es verstanden......



Wieso soll er dich ÖstereichEdition von ner Grafikkarte nie wieder wünschen? Nun darf man hier bei manchen gestörten nicht mal mehr Wünsche äußern...


----------



## Captain_Pizza (27. Januar 2017)

In Spanien wurde vor ein paar Tagen ein Mädchen von einer Gruppe  "politischer Aktivisten" schwer verletzt (gegen den Kopf getreten usw...) - nur weil sie ein Fussballarmbändchen in den spanischen Nationalfarben trug: Woman wearing NATIONAL FLAG bracelet attacked by far left thugs | World | News | Daily Express

Sogar der spanische Premierminister hat sich jetzt persönlich dazu geäußert und hat den Vorfall auf das schärfste verurteilt. Der brutale und hinterhältige Vorfall schlägt in diesen Tagen hohe Wellen in der spanischen Presse und Politik.


----------



## Andrej (27. Januar 2017)

Captain_Pizza schrieb:


> In Spanien wurde vor ein paar Tagen ein Mädchen von einer Gruppe  "politischer Aktivisten" schwer verletzt (gegen den Kopf getreten usw...) - nur weil sie ein Fussballarmbändchen in den spanischen Nationalfarben trug: Woman wearing NATIONAL FLAG bracelet attacked by far left thugs | World | News | Daily Express
> 
> Sogar der spanische Premierminister hat sich jetzt persönlich dazu geäußert und hat den Vorfall auf das schärfste verurteilt. Der brutale und hinterhältige Vorfall schlägt in diesen Tagen hohe Wellen in der spanischen Presse und Politik.



Es war nur eine Erziehungsmaßnahme. Was fällt es diesem faschistischen Drecksstück auch ein, ein faschistischen Symbol am Arm zu tragen.
Ich freue mich für die Linken,dass sie solch starke Leute haben, die zu 10 eine Frau verprügelt. Bestimmt prallen sie gerade in den Foren damit.

Zur Karte. Nicht meinst, aber wenn es den Leuten gefällt, wieso nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2017)

Fehlt nur noch eine russische Partneredition...


----------



## BlueKingMuch (27. Januar 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Schreib sowas bitte nie wieder. Ich habe zwei mal Schwarz-Weiß-Rot gelesen. Erst beim dritten Lesen habe ich es verstanden......



Soll ich gleich selber auf den Scheiterhaufen klettern weil ich als Österreicher mir die Nationalflaggenfarben von Österreich wünsche?


----------



## DarkMo (27. Januar 2017)

Schinken schrieb:


> übersteigerter Nationalstolz ist und bleibt aber Nationalismus, und muss auch so genannt werden. Es ist auch nicht wertend, sondern schlicht definiert.



Naja nicht ganz. Das trifft eventuell für Deutschland zu, in den USA wird sowas aber lieber Patriotismus genannt


----------



## AMD-FXler (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn du in Europa  für dein Land einstehst, bist du ein Nazi, Faschist, ein ewig gestriger...
In anderen Länderen nennt man es Patriotismus und wird sogar vorausgesetzt.

Wie lange es wohl noch dauert, bis die Leute kappieren, dass es die  Politik/Religion nur gibt um Völker zu steuern und Kriege zu rechtfertigen?

Schafft die Politik, die Religionen und das Geld ab und es herrscht Ruhe auf dieser blauen Murmel 

Zur Karte: Meine erste Wahl wäre es auch nicht. Ich würde die LED's abklemmen oder gleich nen GPU-Block draufklemmen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2017)

Hier geht es um den mutigen Versuch einer kleinen Firma, amerikanischen Patriotismus auf die Schippe zu nehmen 
mit einer "pott hässlichen" Karte und völlig überzogenen Werbesprüchen. Das kann gewaltig nach hinten los gehen, 
aber im "verstrahlten" Amiland wird es kaum jemand als subtile Kritik an Trump verstehen,


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Januar 2017)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Schafft die Politik, die Religionen und das Geld ab und es herrscht Ruhe auf dieser blauen Murmel


Kommunismus?
Ging doch überall schief.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den mutigen Versuch einer kleinen Firma, amerikanischen Patriotismus auf die Schippe zu nehmen
> mit einer "pott hässlichen" Karte und völlig überzogenen Werbesprüchen. Das kann gewaltig nach hinten los gehen,
> aber im "verstrahlten" Amiland wird es kaum jemand als subtile Kritik an Trump verstehen,



Geht doch dem Trump am allerwertesten vorbei.
Der kommt dann wieder mit alternativen Fakten und all die "verwirrten" Amis sind happy


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Geht doch dem Trump am allerwertesten vorbei.


Es beginnt mit kleinen satirischen Aktionen wie der Karte und geht aktuell bis zur massiv Zulauf bekommenden "Calexit" Bewegung:
Yes California Independence Campaign

So ist das mit dem _"Reiche zuerst",_ denn nichts anders bedeutet Trumps "America first". So was geht gewaltig nach hinten los. 
Das ist ungefähr wie "_S’ils n’ont pas de pain, qu’ils mangent de la brioche!_". Trump geht es nicht um verarmte Arbeiter im Land, 
es geht ihm nur um persönlichen Profit. Und das auf dem Rücken der ärmsten in der Welt. Humanistische Werte sind etwas
 ganz anderes.

Denn warum sollte das reiche Kalifornien weiterhin fundamentale verarmte Christen im Bibel Belt unterstützen? Die XFX-Karte 
ist nur ein minimaler Baustein, aber Silicon Valley rumort gerade richtig. Google kann einige wichtige Mitarbeiter nicht zurück ins
Land holen, die Auslanmgseinsätze machen, weil sie die doppelte Staatsangehörigkeit haben. Die iranische wird man z.B. nicht los.

Trump überspannt den Bogen nach einer Woche schon gewaltig. Und die XFX-Karte ist eine wunderschöne Reaktion darauf!
Respekt an XFX!


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> aber Silicon Valley rumort gerade richtig.


Da hat Tim Cook gerade mächtig viel zu tun.
Er wollte doch den Apple Stammsitz von US-NullProzent-Steuerland  ins Ausland verlegen, bei Donald is president, oder nicht?

Aber, was schert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern, hat mal ein Kölner gesagt.


----------



## Aegon (30. Januar 2017)

BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Soll ich gleich selber auf den Scheiterhaufen klettern weil ich als Österreicher mir die Nationalflaggenfarben von Österreich wünsche?


Ja, und deine Flagge und die Grafikkarte kannst du gleich mitnehmen


----------

